# APPLE EXPO : le 20 au Lou



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

Un verre un soir pendant l'expo?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

pour fêter quoi?
l'absence d'Apple?

les nouveaux modos?
le maintien miraculeux de mackie?

le retour de msn chez P77?

--
De toute facon on n'a pas besoin d'excuse


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour fêter quoi?
> l'absence d'Apple?
> 
> les nouveaux modos?
> ...



Tout ça à la fois!!!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

hmm
pour le retour de msn chez P77 c'est peut être prématuré
d'ici qu'il se decide....

( port 80 P77 , port 80....)


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( port 80 P77 , port 80....)



77 ou 80, tu vas tout nous l'embrouiller


----------



## Aski (22 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un verre un soir pendant l'expo?



On prend l'apéro devant l'entrée, on monte un stand et on s'improvise Stand officiel d'Apple.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

Aski a dit:


> On prend l'apéro devant l'entrée, on monte un stand et on s'improvise Stand officiel d'Apple.


Et on se fait virer illico par les vigiles
ca generait la capagne marquetinje promo du jour ( si y en a une)

vous vous rappelez les accroches des hotesses  à coté de la """ mini """cooper allonnngée en limousine?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un verre un soir pendant l'expo?



Yep, pkoi pas mais pas le WE : chuis pas là


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> vous vous rappelez les accroches des hotesses  à coté de la """ mini """cooper allonnngée en limousine?



la mini ou les hôtesses?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2008)

Sans doute les hôtesses


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la mini ou les hôtesses?




Ca dépend
y a toutes les options selon les concernés
mini allongée hotesses debout à coté
mini allongée et 1 hotesse allongée dans la mini , les autres debouts
mini allongée et toutes les hotesses allongées dans la mini

et une option annexe (special Mackie)
mini allongée et hotesses allongées sous la mini pour se planquer


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2008)

je propose le bannisement en direct de pascalformac u


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je propose le bannisement en direct de pascalformac u



Ben, non! Il peut encore être utile!


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca dépend
> y a toutes les options selon les concernés
> mini allongée hotesses debout à coté
> mini allongée et 1 hotesse allongée dans la mini , les autres debouts
> ...



Et encore... tu oublies qu'il y avait un jakuzi dans cette maxi Mini


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un verre un soir pendant l'expo?



Bah oui...  Genre au Lou.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Et encore... tu oublies qu'il y avait un jakuzi dans cette maxi Mini


ah ? j'ai cru que c'était une piscine olympique
remarque ce que tu dis est logique , jacuzzi pour garder de la place pour la cuisine  et la salle de gym...
( tu sais je trouve l'idée même de limousine stretch completement débile , ca m'interesse pas des masses, mais bon ca satisfait la vanité d'es pétés de fric assez vaniteux pour y accorder de l'importance)

---
pour revenir au sujet
 faudrait faire un fil "rendez vous AES "( normale et extra-ordinaire et /ou bouffes 15 è ,  lou pascalou etc etc)
comme d'hab  vers la mi septembre


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah oui...  Genre au Lou.



Damned! Voila qui est original.
Mais tu as raison, c'est bien au Lou que je pensais.


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2008)

Justement je cherchais désespérément le forum rendez vous pour savoir si il y avait un truc de prévu pour l'apple expo de cette année...

Et donc... Ah Bon?  Il n'y a pas d'apple expo cette année? :mouais: _(et il est où le forum rendez vous?)._

Pour une fois que je pouvez venir... :hein:  _(Mais on fait comment maintenant pour se donner des rendez vous collectifs?)_

Bon :mouais: .


_Dites les copains? Quand vous faites des soirées? Vous pouvez m'envoyer un mp svp? :love: J'ai un  peu de mal à suivre sans le forum rendez vous :hein: .. _


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Pour une fois que je pouvez venir... :hein:  _(Mais on fait comment maintenant pour se donner des rendez vous collectifs?)_



On fait comme quand y avait pas de forum Rendez-vous...   -> Au Bar.  Quand tu es en forêt et que tu dois faire pipi, tu fais comment si c'est pas balisé WC sur l'arbre du fond à droite?  

Bon, sinon ça se précise pour moi...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Août 2008)

J'y vas pas cette année, ça à l'air trop naze  , mais boivez un coup pour moi


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> On fait comme quand y avait pas de forum Rendez-vous...   -> Au Bar.  Quand tu es en forêt et que tu dois faire pipi, tu fais comment si c'est pas balisé WC sur l'arbre du fond à droite?
> 
> Bon, sinon ça se précise pour moi...




Pipi dans la foret? :affraid: Non mais ça va pas! :mouais: Je suis une fille de la ville moi!


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Je suis une fille de la ville moi!


et alors?
y a pas de pisseuses en ville?  Y en a ! Des grandes ou des petites !


( p'tin le niveau des posts au bar , des fois)


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2008)

rendez-vous en 2009


----------



## benkenobi (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et alors?
> y a pas de pisseuses en ville?  Y en a ! Des grandes ou des petites !
> 
> 
> ( p'tin le niveau des posts au bar , *des fois*)



"des fois" Eh l'autre :rateau:, ce post est représentatif de 90% de ta production !! 


Avoue-le. Ca fait mal sur le moment mais après tu te sentiras mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je propose le bannisement en direct de pascalformac u




Bonne idée, on le met à la cave, enchaîné à un bureau, devant un PC Roulette Placard "Pas vu Lyon" sous Millenium avec MSN, et obligation de répondre à au moins 10000 ados boutonneux en séance de drague pour obtenir sa libération, ça lui fera les pieds !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

et Internet Explorer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> et Internet Explorer !



Non, faut pas exagérer, là, tu cherche à nous faire comparaître devant la cours européenne de justice pour crime contre l'humanité, ou quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

crime contre l'humanité est trop peu.... :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bonne idée, on le met à la cave, enchaîné à un bureau, devant un PC Roulette Placard "Pas vu Lyon" sous Millenium avec MSN, et obligation de répondre à au moins 10000 ados boutonneux en séance de drague pour obtenir sa libération, ça lui fera les pieds !


*Arghhhh !*
( encore t'es gentil j'echappe au premier W 98)


pierre-auvergne a dit:


> et Internet Explorer !


Oulalala

z'avez oublié la cerise sur le gateau empoisonné :  le tout en RTC 56ko !


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, faut pas exagérer, là,



Ah quand même


> tu cherche à nous faire comparaître devant la cours européenne de justice pour crime contre l'humanité, ou quoi ?


héhéhé
le truc long , interminable , fouillé ( avec possible décés  des accusés pendant la procédure, très à la mode ca aussi....)
et là du coup ca se retourne, mortel grave
toujours tentés?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> *Arghhhh !*
> ( encore t'es gentil j'echappe au premier W 98)



J'ai eu l'occasion (tu parles d'une occase) de tester les deux assez avant, nan, ne me remercie pas, je confirme une fois encore, Millenium a atteint des sommets qu'on n'est pas près d'égaler en matière de daube informatique. Même les TOS français d'Atari était quasiment sans défaut comparé à lui, les pires versions de 95 représentaient, comparées à Millenium, une énorme avancée en matière de stabilité


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> (&#8230
> Et donc... Ah Bon?  Il n'y a pas d'apple expo cette année? :mouais: _(et il est où le forum rendez vous?)._
> (&#8230


Il n'y a pas de stand Apple à l'AE, mais le salon est prévu et tu peux t'inscrire ici 
pour ce qui est de boire un coup, je suis partant, évidemment. Le Lou ça me va, oui, ça me va bien  considérons que le lieu de rv est ici


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> héhéhé
> le truc long , interminable , fouillé ( avec possible décés  des accusés pendant la procédure, très à la mode ca aussi....)
> et là du coup ca se retourne, mortel grave
> toujours tentés?


Je ne tiens pas à voir mon beau mac transformé en brontosaure archaïque.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je ne tiens pas à voir mon beau mac transformé en brontosaure archaïque.


oh tu sais, le cycle de vie d'un produit informatique est court de toutes facons ( quelqu'en soit la marque)
on peut même quasi dire que à peine sorti c'est déjà "has been" 

un des avantages du diz ail gneu, Appeul  ,c'est que l'occaze est parfois recherchée
( exemple prix anormaux des tournesols ou de LA rareté: le fameux Spartacus, modèle totalement à part, brievement sorti pour le 20 è anniv)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

A priori samedi soir me convient, mais pas trop tard pour choper un RER.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> A priori samedi soir me convient, mais pas trop tard pour choper un RER.



...et à condition qu'on te paie le coup ?...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J
> Le samedi soir serait peut-être une éventualité envisageab' possib' pour ma Douce et moi, _mais on va draper cela dans le doute de l'hypothèse !_


Ah ca je veux voir , vous deux en toges !



iPantoufle a dit:


> A priori samedi soir me convient, mais pas trop tard pour choper un RER.


ben vi comme toujours



julrou 15 a dit:


> ...et à condition qu'on te paie le coup ?...


rhooo, je suis témoin ipantoufle paye
( mais ne refuse pas les pots offerts non plus )


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2008)

Pour moi c'est ok samedi soir pour le loupascalou.


----------



## Nexka (1 Septembre 2008)

:love::love::love::love:Alors moi si ya Roberto je viens!!!  :love: :love: :love: :love:​

Euh... Je veux pas énerver la "douce" hein   C'est en tout bien tout honneur bien sur hein 

_Enfin c'est Roberto quand même :love::love::love: _


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ...blablabla... smileys partout... blablabla...


Oh !...
Un Roverto Bendez !...  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pour moi c'est ok samedi soir pour le loupascalou.


tu sais qui il te reste à prévenir.....



Nexka a dit:


> :love::love::love::love:Alors moi si ya Roberto je viens!!!  :love: :love: :love: :love:​


Ahhhh
tu viendrais?
--------
tiens dans le genre pirouette 
s'il y a la douce à Roberto  , je viens
( et c'est pas pour énerver Roberto  au contraire c'est pour lui éviter des zénervements ulterieurs  inutiles... suite à interactions avec la gente fémine presente, mon coté soporifique aura un effet calmant sur Madame
hihihi)


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

Serais au Lou de toutes façons le Samedi soir moi...


Du coup je doute que Nexka vienne, à chaque fois elle pose un lapin    :love:


----------



## wip (3 Septembre 2008)

On devrait aussi pouvoir venir le samedi. Pourvu que la terrasse soit praticable


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

Oué, enfin combien de temps ai-je attendu pour toucher le vrai Vincent ??


----------



## Grug (3 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> :rose:
> ...



Comment qui nous traite l'aut'


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Dans mes coodbool's et dans ces pages, il y a une collection vénérable et impressionnante de connaissances qui datent, des vieux d'la vieille, les vétérans, qui ont connus la période Macgé où y avait *pas* de points disco, où on avait pas le choix : on se disait qu'on se trouvait sympathiques (on écrivait les mots en entier) par MP en donnant son vrai prénom, et puis même certain(e)s qui ont vécus à l'époque où les Mac avaient des lecteurs de dixettes.
> 
> :rose:
> ...



Tu parles d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaître


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> (on écrivait les mots en entier)




Ah ouais ? :mouais:

Et il y avait de vrais messages aussi ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _On dirait la caisse de soutien pour la retraite des gens du spestacle qui ont trop de rhumatimsmes pour faire du trapèze ou monter à cheval !_


A une époque  dans les cinémas , entre 2 séances il y avait les gens de " la roue tourne" ( asso pour le soutien des saltimbanques necessiteux) qui faisaient gentillement la retape et la quête
je parle de l'époque de vrais entractes, d'avant les pubs "volume sonore  à fond" *et des  tunnels de 20 à 40 mns de promo divers

Et les très très vieux membres se rappelent sans doute aussi
des coupures pubs locales assez immondes et mal faites(  avec gros plan cadré à la truelle  sur  vendeuse à peau ultrabrillante ou la table du restau  chinois-italien  avec gros plan sur le cocktail maison aux couleurs improbables)
et dans certains très très vieux cinoches le rideau de scene qui s'ouvrait sur des pubs peintes  pour des commerces locaux

(* il est vrai qu'une pub de deodorant en THX sur des baffles de milliers de watt c'est indispensable à notre confort)


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

elisnice a dit:


> Wahou ! T'es contemporain d'Eddy Mitchell ou quoi ?


je suis le  grand-père de  "Schmoll"



> À bientôt peut-être alors


ouep
(ps en passant le numero de portable que vous aviez pour me joindre est HS)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Ziouuuu, là avec la douce aussi.


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et il y aura peut-être des nioubes qui ne sauront même pas qui nous sommes, ma Dame et



Hein ça existe ça?? :affraid: .. 





Bassman a dit:


> Serais au Lou de toutes façons le Samedi soir moi...
> 
> 
> Du coup je doute que Nexka vienne, à chaque fois elle pose un lapin    :love:



Attend, c'est quand déjà la date?? :hein: 
Non promis cette fois je vais essayer. :love: Mais j'étais là la dernière fois, c'est juste que je me suis perdue pour arriver au Lou  _(c'est où le Lou au fait??  )_



Grug a dit:


> Comment qui nous traite l'aut'



Hein!!  T'es vert toi??? :hein: :affraid:

Ah oui en fin de compte peut être bien qu'il y a des nioubes qui connaissent pas Vincent


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de relire tout les post du fil, et je maintient, il n'y a pas la date! 

Non mais c'est peut, sûrement, inné chez certains macgééns de connaître la date de l'apple expo même quand elle a pas lieu, mais moi je n'ai pas cette faculté


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Je viens de relire tout les post du fil, et je maintient, il n'y a pas la date!
> 
> Non mais c'est peut, sûrement, inné chez certains macgééns de connaître la date de l'apple expo même quand elle a pas lieu, mais moi je n'ai pas cette faculté



Et le lieu, c'est où le Lou ? La date est autour du 17


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Et le lieu, c'est où le Lou ? La date est autour du 17



comme l'Apple Expo se déroule du mercredi 17 au vendredi 20.
et certains (après relecture) envisageaient de la faire le Samedi.
donc, le 21...


*******
quand au Lou, dans Google Maps, entrer l'adresse: 14, Rue Panoyaux 75 020 Paris... 

.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Et le lieu, c'est où le Lou ? La date est autour du 17



t'es serieux?
( connaissant ton esprit  à humour , je suis pas sûr)
sinon l'adresse est dans les anciens fils rendez vous -AES  de l'ancienne section rendez vous 


allez je suis gentil
 adresse et plan
edit
l'image ne veut pas se coller :mouais:

essayons ailleurs







ok ca passe


edit de nettoyage plan plan


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> comme l'Apple Expo se déroule du mercredi 17 au vendredi 20.
> et certains (après relecture) envisageaient de la faire le Samedi.
> donc, le 21...
> 
> ...



Sauf que le 21 c'est pas un samedi mais un dimanche ! Va pas nous perturber  la pantoufle encore plus. 

@pascal : ça passe très bien, c'est même en quadruple ton image !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2008)

Ouaich ouaich, ch'ré là le samedi...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2008)

Pareil, ok le samedi 20 septembre au Loupascalou.


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2008)

elisnice a dit:


> @Nexka : et les p'tits liens, tu les suis des fois quand tu fais du balayage systématique des posts du fil ?
> 
> Récapitulons clairement donc : le salon, c'est du mercredi 17 au samedi 20 septembre.
> Et nous, ce qu'on dit, c'est que *peut-être,* on pourrait être là si quelque chose se passe le *samedi soir 20 au Lou* (comme le fait remarquer très finement Stargazer , voir le quadruple plan de Pascal ci-dessus).
> ...




Voilà, ça c'est de l'information :love:

Bon ben je vais donner raison à Bassman, mais le 20 je peux pas :rose: 
On peut pas faire ça le 19??


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Voilà, ça c'est de l'information :love:
> 
> Bon ben je vais donner raison à Bassman, mais le 20 je peux pas :rose:
> On peut pas faire ça le 19??



[mode drague]ça dépend, le 19 c'est le dîner modo/admin, je t'y invite ? [/mode drague]


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouaich ouaich, ch'ré là le samedi...





Foguenne a dit:


> Pareil, ok le samedi 20 septembre au Loupascalou.


Pas là; vu les clampins qui vont traîner par là... :style:
Ça tombe bien, vu qu'y'aura, p'têt en plus, Tata Élise....


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça tombe bien, vu qu'y'aura, p'têt en plus, Tata Élise....



même pas sûr
E+ RV nous refont les plans de la Liz Taylor et son R. Bure Thon periode  couple  torride   ( on vient on vient p'tete , on sait pas , ca dépend, j'ai rien à me mettre , les diamants sont restés  à Gstaad , et tout ca)


----------



## Bladrak (4 Septembre 2008)

J'essaierai de passer aussi du coup


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Voilà, ça c'est de l'information :love:
> 
> Bon ben je vais donner raison à Bassman, mais le 20 je peux pas :rose:
> On peut pas faire ça le 19??



Ah. Qui c'est qui avait raison ?

Et pour quelle raison absurde tu te défiles cette fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Ses cours d'aquagym ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2008)

J'y suis passé samedi, vous ai pas vu ... :mouais:



GlobalCut a dit:


> J'y vas pas cette année, ça à l'air trop naze  , mais boivez un coup pour moi



C'est fait  :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Septembre 2008)

Ç a devrait le faire pour moi aussi : Le 20 au lou !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> J'y suis passé samedi, vous ai pas vu ... :mouais:



Vous êtes qui?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vous êtes qui?



Lionel de MacBidouille, pourquoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Lionel de MacBidouille, pourquoi ?



Ah cool. Traitement de racine en direct sur le Pommier!  Pour la nocturne du jeudi, Amok se fera poser un nouveau ratelier! :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2008)

de toute façon le vendredi c'est soirée Rouge Rose vert (jaune* et bleu**), bioman! bioman !

* ricard
* le fromage en désert, pas un nioub du forum


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2008)

Mackie, pose ce verre ... tu sais très bien comment çà fini !  :casse:


----------



## benjamin (7 Septembre 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> J'y suis passé samedi, vous ai pas vu ... :mouais:





lumai a dit:


> Ç a devrait le faire pour moi aussi : Le 20 au lou !



Bon, on va p't'être mettre la date dans le titre.  

J'ouvrirai dans la semaine un sujet pour la partie geek, les passages pour faire  sur le Pommier. :love:


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

on pourrait faire un vote pour un modo 'special' qui serait elu par les membres et non choisi par benjamin 

ca pourrait se faire non? :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (7 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> on pourrait faire un vote pour un modo 'special' qui serait elu par les membres et non choisi par benjamin
> 
> ca pourrait se faire non? :rateau:



Ta seule chance de devenir modo un jour, en somme ?


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> en somme ?



On informe a mon oreillette que Alèm est contre ... on mélange pas les gars du 78 et ceux de la Somme


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Lionel de MacBidouille, pourquoi ?


:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Moi je viendrais bien tiens&#8230; rien que pour voir si pascalformac est vraiment comme ça en vrai


----------



## maousse (8 Septembre 2008)

yep yep, présent !

La soirée va être belle, tiens donc...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi je viendrais bien tiens rien que pour voir si pascalformac est vraiment comme ça en vrai


tu devrais le savoir , on a déjà trinqué
( je sais plus dans quel état )

en géneral je pars avant le concours " de recyclage sur voie publique  " ( dit demo ecolo de mackie)  ou avant le descriptif détaillé du repassage  de  body en lycra®  par un WebO plus très net
----
 pour ta gouverne , je suis pire 
(demande à maousse Grug et cie)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

J'ai rien compris  Mackie ne vient pratiquement jamais au lou à l'AE, il vomit TOUJOURS avant.

Et je ne me rappelle pas qu'on ait déjà bu ensemble&#8230; Ou alors j'étais saoul&#8230; ce qui est possible quoiqu'improbable. Ou alors il y avait trop de bruit pour que j'entende ce que tu disais, présentations comprises, ou alors en fait j'étais en train de parler avec mado, et là, je ne devais rien entendre de ce qu'il y avait autour&#8230;

Bref. M'en rappelle pas, et c'est rarissime.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai rien compris  Mackie ne vient pratiquement jamais au lou à l'AE, il vomit TOUJOURS avant.



Depuis l'AE d'il y a deux ans, Lionel de chez MB en face ne fait plus boire Mackie le dernier soir, mais sa copine (celle de Mackie, hein, pas la sienne à lui qu'il a &#8230; peut-être), ceci explique sans doute celà


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai rien compris  Mackie ne vient pratiquement jamais au lou à l'AE, il vomit TOUJOURS avant.


en préventif?
Trop fort le mackie


> Et je ne me rappelle pas qu'on ait déjà bu ensemble&#8230; Ou alors j'étais saoul&#8230; ce qui est possible quoiqu'improbable. Ou alors il y avait trop de bruit pour que j'entende ce que tu disais, présentations comprises, ou alors en fait j'étais en train de parler avec mado, et là, je ne devais rien entendre de ce qu'il y avait autour&#8230;
> 
> Bref. M'en rappelle pas, et c'est rarissime.


ce qui est pareil  pour moi ( mais pas specifiquement  avec mado)
 en ces cas là , toute la gente masculine est en arriere plan* et ceci  sans aucun lien avec les multiples qualités de tel ou tel  
On est nombreux  comme ca

( *par arrière plan  j'veux pas dire  en " grosse tâche de fond" ,quoique.... y en a, dont à certaines heures accrochées au comptoir dans des états douteux,  mais c'est autre chose )


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2008)

Bah, m'accrocher au comptoir dans un état douteux je sais faire aussi. 
Le problème c'est que je rate des rencontres intéressantes dans ces cas là.

Et puis ensuite faut prendre le remonte pente de Ménilmontant.
Mais je m'améliore il parait


----------



## wip (8 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Et puis ensuite faut prendre le remonte pente de Ménilmontant.
> Mais je m'améliore il parait


C'est vrai que même lestée avec un cubi de rouge, tu t'es très bien débrouillée la dernière fois  Encore merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Y'a des lests bien plus agréables que les chaussons en béton de l'oncle Patoch', c'est un fait avéré


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Bah, m'accrocher au comptoir dans un état douteux je sais faire aussi.
> Le problème c'est que je rate des rencontres intéressantes dans ces cas là.



Moi, je dis des méchancetés et quelques conneries.
L'un dans l'autre&#8230;

_ps : le 20 je serai au mariage d'un cuisinier ; thème : "faites vous plaisir". J'ai choisi mon bar._


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2008)

Tu fais le voleur ou l'amant ?

(et je ne me souviens ni des méchancetés, ni des conneries. Il devait y'avoir encore d'autres choses !)


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Tu fais le voleur ou l'amant ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre&#8230; je n'ai pas l'âme d'un bibliothécaire 



mado a dit:


> (et je ne me souviens ni des méchancetés, ni des conneries. Il devait y'avoir encore d'autres choses !)



D'autres (avec mes excuses encore) s'en souviennent sûrement 

Et les autres choses ? hum&#8230; tu veux dire quoi ?
J'ai pourtant le sentiment de me souvenir de tout&#8230;

Non ?

Arrête&#8230;


 


ps : ce n'est pas mon mariage


----------



## xao85 (8 Septembre 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> :love::love::love::love:Alors moi si ya Roberto je viens!!!  :love: :love: :love: :love:​
> 
> Euh... Je veux pas énerver la "douce" hein   C'est en tout bien tout honneur bien sur hein
> 
> _Enfin c'est Roberto quand même :love::love::love: _



Il déplace les foules!  :love:


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Il déplace les foules!  :love:



Oui, il est chauffeur de bus


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2008)

Vendez, starmac, blackat.
C'est pas précisément de la chair fraiche.
Moi, je viens pas.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Vendez, starmac, blackat.
> C'est pas précisément de la chair fraiche.
> Moi, je viens pas.


 
Comme me l'a fait remarqué un membre pas vraiment frais non plus (dont je tairai le nom), c'est dans les vieilles marmites que l'on fait les meilleures soupes _ou un truc du genre..._

et question première fraîcheur, tu repasseras, si je puis me permettre


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> et question première fraîcheur, tu repasseras, si je puis me permettre



hu, hu  

j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

La vérité sort de la bouche des petits suisses. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Comme me l'a fait remarqué un membre pas vraiment frais non plus (dont je tairai le nom), c'est dans les vieilles marmites que l'on fait les meilleures soupes _ou un truc du genre..._
> 
> *et question première fraîcheur, tu repasseras, si je puis me permettre *


Dans son cul au bavard !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

et hop on la resert


Craquounette a dit:


> et question première fraîcheur, tu repasseras, si je puis me permettre


sage maxime que WebO applique à la lettre

coté fraicheur
Web0 qui n'est pas precisement un croulant , mais je me souviens une année , l'avoir vu à l'AE , sphinx hélvète ( faisant semblant de controler  un truc alors qu'il était evident qu'il surveillait le Pommier en notant fébrilement les noms de tous les macg remplissant les bulletins des concours  des autres foroumes en prevision de ban ou boulage rouge)

et plus du tout le même état tard le soir ( il prenait même Fab 'Fab pour un mur de soutien c'est dire) et toujours ce coté _sto-hic ( très hic)_ , un genre  Coburn -Van Cleef- Bronson


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Comme me l'a fait remarqué un membre pas vraiment frais non plus (dont je tairai le nom), c'est dans les vieilles marmites que l'on fait les meilleures soupes _ou un truc du genre..._
> 
> et question première fraîcheur, tu repasseras, si je puis me permettre



Ah mais moi je suis une vieille marmite, encore plus qu'eux, d'ailleurs.
Mais quand j'ai dit que je partais, je pars. Je reviende pas.
Z'ont pas de bouches, tous ces types.
En plus, ils ont tous pris du bide.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah mais moi je suis une vieille marmite, encore plus qu'eux, d'ailleurs.
> Mais quand j'ai dit que je partais, je pars. Je reviende pas.
> Z'ont pas de bouches, tous ces types.
> En plus, ils ont tous pris du bide.



sans compter qu'on perd nos cheveux aussi.

Certains plus que d'autres d'ailleurs...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2008)

Perso, ça fait bien longtemps que je ne les perds plus. C'est l'avantage de l'entretien régulier dit "boule à zéro".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah mais moi je suis une vieille marmite, encore plus qu'eux, d'ailleurs.
> Mais quand j'ai dit que je partais, je pars. Je reviende pas.
> Z'ont pas de bouches, tous ces types.
> En plus, ils ont tous pris du bide.


Pas moi ! J'ai perdu 15 kilos depuis le mois de mars !
Et t'es tellement parti que t'es toujours là


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Perso, ça fait bien longtemps que je ne les perds plus. C'est l'avantage de l'entretien régulier dit "boule à zéro".



ouais, ben quand on en a encore, on en profite!


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pas moi ! J'ai perdu 15 kilos depuis le mois de mars !
> Et t'es tellement parti que t'es toujours là


Vache !...
T'as arrêté la bière* ?!... 



*Non, non pas _de luxe..._


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Septembre 2008)

C'est possible de faire passer un hippo dans votre rade ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais, ben quand on en a encore, on en profite!



Pour cacher ce qui peut encore l'être


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais, ben quand on en a encore, on en profite!



Cheveu bien te croire !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Septembre 2008)

Parceque les choses ne sont jamais infinies !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Parceque les choses ne sont jamais infinies !



Si si... La connerie, oui...


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si si... La connerie, oui...



Mais non, la connerie est une constante universelle ... mais sachant que l'univers est en expansion, eh bien ça fout les boules


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je pense qu'il va falloir que je me fende d'un cours sur la différence entre "infini" et "illimité" 

Si vous voulez éviter ça, je communique mon N° de compte aux Bahamas par MP


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> starmac a dit:
> 
> 
> > _ps : le 20 je serai au mariage d'un cuisinier ; thème : "faites vous plaisir". J'ai choisi mon bar._
> ...



Je pense avoir trouvé qui fait La Femme !



pascalformac a dit:


> specifiquement  avec mado)
> en ces cas là , toute la gente masculine est en arriere plan



Ah, Paris ! Si proche de la Normandie !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si vous voulez éviter ça, je communique mon N° de compte aux Bahamas par MP



Avec une pièce d'identité. Merci


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je pense qu'il va falloir que je me fende d'un cours sur la différence entre "infini" et "illimité"
> 
> Si vous voulez éviter ça, je communique mon N° de compte aux Bahamas par MP



en somme des conver(sa)tions de zinc


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> en somme des conver(sa)tions de zinc



Joli


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Vache !...
> T'as arrêté la bière* ?!...
> 
> 
> ...


Nan&#8230; j'ai fait un bel ulcère  Ça aide


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan&#8230; j'ai fait un bel ulcère  Ça aide


L'accident de moto c'est pas mal aussi pour perdre du poids


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

J'y penserai quand j'aurai repris  les 15 kilos  je dois avoir le temps de passer le permis d'ici-là


----------



## macaronique (9 Septembre 2008)

Ah j'ai enfin trouvé le fil pour l'AEC. 

Je passerai par Lou en route à la Mac LAN.


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Ah j'ai enfin trouvé le fil pour l'AEC.
> 
> Je passerai par Lou en route à la Mac LAN.



Geekete va


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu devrais faire un effort, Starmac, que ça puisse être ce soir-là un méga after _spécial naphtaline_, le retour du Bal des revenants qui bougent encore pour essayer de partir et qui reviennent mais non en fait quoique
> :rateau:
> :love:
> :love:




La naphtaline je sais pas mais si Maousse fait une distrib' de bisous, ca vaut surement le déplacement ...
Reste juste à trouver où dormir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2008)

Au fait ; y'aura Toumaï ?... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Pas si il y a une bouffe du mois en même temps ! 

Quelqu'un sait si ça existe toujours ça, d'ailleurs ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pas si il y a une bouffe du mois en même temps !
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si ça existe toujours ça, d'ailleurs ?



oui... Golf...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Ah. Oui.

Bon ben je saurai pas alors&#8230;
Mais c'est pas comme si c'était grave, d'un autre côté


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah. Oui.
> 
> Bon ben je saurai pas alors
> Mais c'est pas comme si c'était grave, d'un autre côté



ben, tu peux toujours lui adresser un aimepaix... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Oui. Oui.

C'est bien ce que je disais.
Je ne saurai pas


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

Moi, ça me rendait malade de pas savoir.
Si, si.
J'ai fait une thérapie, pour éviter l'ulcère.
A base de sexe, essentiellement.


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2008)

Et de soupe de cheveux ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi, ça me rendait malade de pas savoir.
> Si, si.
> J'ai fait une thérapie, pour éviter l'ulcère.
> A base de sexe, essentiellement.


Ah merde :affraid:
A base de sexes ? 

J'imagine&#8230;

Des médecins bedonnants, à 4 ou 5 autour de toi, les blouses entrouvertes, les chibres à la main cherchant le rythme pour claque-bilouter ton beau crâne brillant sans s'entrechoquer les glands (fruits du chêne dans le texte originel&#8230&#8230;

Merde&#8230;


Et&#8230; ça a marché ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et de soupe de cheveux ?!...


T'as plus le droit aux poils, tu te recycles ?


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah merde :affraid:
> A base de sexes ?
> 
> J'imagine
> ...




:afraid::afraid::afraid:

Merde, BC, moi qui croyait que tu avais une libido normale.
Enfin, pas complètement névrosée.
Mais si !!!!!!

Mon bichon.
Je comprends, pour ton ulcère.
Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Ah mais non mais non&#8230; on se fait beaucoup d'idées sur ma libido, mais je suis plus qu'en deçà de ma réputation à ce sujet ! Désolé pour le choc, je ne suis absolument pas un obsédé sexuel  

Par contre, ce mot, là&#8230; "bichon"&#8230;

Ça éveille des trucs en moi&#8230; 

Un peu comme quand on montait la corde à n&#339;uds en cours de sport au collège, tu vois ?

Ça serait ça, la bonne voie ?


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas.
Tourne-toi, j'appelle Sonny.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Ouais&#8230; la comédie a assez duré, je le sens ! 


Cela dit, m'étonnerait qu'il te réponde, il t'aime pas !


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

Je lui rends avec amour.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Ouaip.
Toi, par contre, effectivement, t'es un vrai obsédé sexuel !!!


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2008)

D'ailleurs c'est quasi  le seul sur macg
( à part M* hors catégorie )


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

j'avais cru comprendre que d'autres étaient assez portés sur la chose


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'avais cru comprendre que d'autres étaient assez portés sur la chose




Oui, on en connait même qui utilisent des chemises assez spéciales, pour appâter lors de leurs passages à la télé.


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'avais cru comprendre que d'autres étaient assez portés sur la chose


Des noms !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, on en connait même qui utilisent des chemises assez spéciales, pour appâter lors de leurs passages à la télé.



Crois le ou non, mais la rayure, c'est une arme redoutable


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'avais cru comprendre que d'autres étaient assez portés sur la chose






Pourquoi ? y'a autre chose dans la vie ? :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Pourquoi ? y'a autre chose dans la vie ? :hosto:



le fric?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'avais cru comprendre que d'autres étaient assez portés sur la chose



Ah... Tu penses que l'Apple expo et le Lou, c'est des trucs pour pécho?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Tu penses que l'Apple expo et le Lou, c'est des trucs pour pécho?...



Je sais pas, à chaque fois que j'y vais, c'est toujours les mêmes.
Grug, Alem, Backcat, BAssman...
Alors pour pécho, c'est limité, sauf si on fait dans le velu!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais pas, à chaque fois que j'y vais, c'est toujours les mêmes.
> Grug, Alem, Backcat, BAssman...
> Alors pour pécho, c'est limité, sauf si on fait dans le velu!


Ouaaaaais! Mais y'a aussi de la cuisse, non?...


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais pas, à chaque fois que j'y vais, c'est toujours les mêmes.
> Grug, Alem, Backcat, BAssman...
> Alors pour pécho, c'est limité, sauf si on fait dans le velu!




Quand je vois cette liste, moi je ne me plains pas.. :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

M'aurais étonné, tiens !...


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2008)

Je m'en serais voulue de te décevoir..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2008)

moi c'est pour ça que j'y vais pas à la Neuneul Expo... trop de compétition...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouaaaaais! Mais y'a aussi de la cuisse, non?...


parfois y a même des neurones qui trainent
Enfin bon, scientifiquement faut faire 2 comptes : neurones avant le pot , neurones en fin de soirée
Et chez certains spécimens , le nombre n'a pas changé avant-après


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je m'en serais voulue de te décevoir..


Ah, mais...
Tu ne m'as jamais déçu !...  :rose: :love:


----------



## Ana Lara (11 Septembre 2008)

Est ce qu'il y a d'autres Expo Apple, vers Metz, Nancy ou Luxembourg?

Nous serions très heureux d'y aller, pour voir ce monde d Apple et tout ce qu'il est capable d'apporter, mais avec mes horaires de travaille monter jusque Paris c'est de la folie! 

Et changer avec une collègue c'est assez difficile (un peu tard!).

Merci.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Est ce qu'il y a d'autres Expo Apple, vers Metz, Nancy ou Luxembourg?
> 
> Nous serions très heureuse d'y aller, pour voir ce monde d Apple et tout ce qu'il est capable d'apporter, mais avec mes horaires de travaille monter jusque Paris c'est de la folie!
> 
> ...



Oui, il y en a une tous les ans Place Stanislas. Un raout de folie, avec 250 exposants, et bière à volonté.


Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que je confonds avec la fête de la choucroute...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Sinon, doit bien y avoir un stand pomme au championnat du monde de course en Caddye® au super U de Vezoul&#8230; Mais je crois qu'il n'y a que du iCidre et du iCalva, et encore, on n'a pas retrouvé tous ceux qui en avaient consommé !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que je confonds avec la fête de la choucroute...



oh il doit y avoir des Apple Strudel


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, il y en a une tous les ans Place Stanislas. Un raout de folie, avec 250 exposants, et bière à volonté.
> 
> 
> Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que je confonds avec la fête de la choucroute...





BackCat a dit:


> Sinon, doit bien y avoir un stand pomme au championnat du monde de course en Caddye® au super U de Vezoul Mais je crois qu'il n'y a que du iCidre et du iCalva, et encore, on n'a pas retrouvé tous ceux qui en avaient consommé !



Tiens ? Ils ont avancé la date de l'ouverture ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Sinon, doit bien y avoir un stand pomme au championnat du monde de course en Caddye® au super U de Vezoul Mais je crois qu'il n'y a que du iCidre et du iCalva, et encore, on n'a pas retrouvé tous ceux qui en avaient consommé !



D'ailleurs.... pas de nouvelles de Num41, je sais pas s'il va courir cette année pour défendre son 27ème titre consécutif...


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouaip.
> Toi, par contre, effectivement, t'es un vrai obsédé sexuel !!!





pascalformac a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est quasi  le seul sur macg
> ( à part M* hors catégorie )



Ah ? Alors je me demande bien ce que je suis quand je regarde attentivement mes centres d'intérêt  Avec ou sans chemise à fleurs d'ailleurs 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais pas, à chaque fois que j'y vais, c'est toujours les mêmes.
> Grug, Alem, Backcat, BAssman...
> Alors pour pécho, c'est limité, sauf si on fait dans le velu!



Tu sais, même quand on fait dans le velu, j'ai du mal à pécho au Lou, vous zêtes pas assez open  alors bon, tu vois faut juste venir pour la bière, comme moi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Et voilà !!! Maintenant, on s'fait engueuler !!!! 

:love:


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, il y en a une tous les ans Place Stanislas. Un raout de folie, avec 250 exposants, et bière à volonté.
> 
> 
> Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que je confonds avec la fête de la choucroute...


C'est sur, t'es de tous les bons plans pour pécho


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est sur, t'es de tous les bons plans pour pécho



Toi aussi mais de l'autre côté de la ligne


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toi aussi mais de l'autre côté de la ligne



Tu veux dire "côté hameçon"?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais pas, à chaque fois que j'y vais, c'est toujours les mêmes.
> Grug, Alem, Backcat, BAssman...
> Alors pour pécho, c'est limité, sauf si on fait dans le velu!


Ce coup-ci, tu devrais y aller : ça va changer un peu !  Je n'y serai pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ce coup-ci, tu devrais y aller : ça va changer un peu !  Je n'y serai pas



Ben tu vas manquer mon chaton!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est gentil  Mais il faut voir le bon côté des choses :
1/ il faut que la proportion anciens/nouveaux s'équilibre par rapport au forum. Ça fait de la place en plus pour prepucek, guiguilap, havez (avec ou sans maria&#8230; ça sera la surprise ) etc.
2/ ça fera une chaise de plus sur la terrasse !

Blague à part, ça ne sera que partie remise  Et d'autant plus sympa si c'est en dehors des réunions pro-forum  J'enverrai un message quand je passerai à Paris pour qu'on aille se boire un coup


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2008)

T'as pas intérêt à oublier  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Blague à part, ça ne sera que partie remise  Et d'autant plus sympa si c'est en dehors des réunions pro-forum  J'enverrai un message quand je passerai à Paris pour qu'on aille se boire un coup


Carrément


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Comme me l'a fait remarquer Benjamin, il fallait lire entre les lignes  C'était une vilaine excuse  Je déplore ne pas pouvoir être des vôtres, tout simplement


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ()y vont s'caresser l'écran tout seul dans leur coin
> :rateau:
> 
> ()



ça c'est pas l'âge qui entraîne le vice, je connais des jeunes et _moins_ jeunes macgéens (même que certains sont modérateurs) qui font ça tout le temps


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est où qu'on s'inscrit? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> C'est qu'on s'inscrit? :love:



Et bien ! En voilà un qui a l'air d'être drôlement au courant pour un modérateur :love:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et bien ! En voilà un qui a l'air d'être drôlement au courant pour un modérateur :love:



je me posais la même question.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2008)

Un floodeur à retardement


----------



## pim (15 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et bien ! En voilà un qui a l'air d'être drôlement au courant pour un modérateur :love:



C'est la méditation transcendantale, ça occupe mine de rien, il n'a plus le temps de se tenir au courant de toutes les petites futilités ici bas


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Oui mais les jeunes et les nioubes ont cela de commun qu'ils vont nous bassiner avec leur iPod© qui vient de sortir et leur iPhone 8G, et puis après, quand ils auront compris que tout cela est d'un intérêt limité pour nous les anciens qui avons fait Verdun Avignon, Valence, la Suisse, des z'Apple Expo© à l'époque où l'iMac était cathodique, + quelques Hippopotamus® avec Golf©, y vont s'caresser l'écran tout seul dans leur coin
> :rateau:
> 
> ...



tu as vécu à l'époque de Tumaï :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> tu as vécu à l'époque de Tumaï :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Septembre 2008)

Bon les loulous ca s'ra sans moi pour ce week-end. Mais si vous voulez passer après, no soucy, la porte reste ouverte toute les nuits :love:

@+ dans l'bus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Parfait ! Tout se déroule comme prévu.

Maintenant, surtout, tu ne dis à personne où se déroule le rendez-vous "Off".



A samedi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2008)

DTC ? :affraid: :rose:


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Parfait ! Tout se déroule comme prévu.
> 
> Maintenant, surtout, tu ne dis à personne où se déroule le rendez-vous "Off".
> 
> ...



une seul adresse !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2008)

Ce sera sans moi, mais je penserai à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> une seul adresse !




He ho !!! C'est *MON* gag !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> He ho !!! C'est *MON* gag !!!



dont je ne me lasse pas...  :love:


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2008)

Han la laaa, mais comment c'est le bourdel cette organisation.:mouais:

Alors ? Y a Lou ou y a pas Lou cette année ? Qui qui vient ? Est-ce qu'on bouffera un nioube ? Est-ce que vous voulez que je me colle à la p'tite liste ?

N'importe quoi cette année....


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Han la laaa, mais comment c'est le bourdel cette organisation.:mouais:
> 
> Alors ? Y a Lou ou y a pas Lou cette année ? Qui qui vient ? Est-ce qu'on bouffera un nioube ? Est-ce que vous voulez que je me colle à la p'tite liste ?
> 
> N'importe quoi cette année....



ET bien ma belle, 

tu sembles râleuse ... 

EN manque de nioube ?? elle va tous nous les pervertir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Sans compter qu'il va y en avoir plein c't'année  Je viens pas, ils auront moins peur de se montrer


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ET bien ma belle,
> 
> tu sembles râleuse ...
> 
> EN manque de nioube ?? elle va tous nous les pervertir



Mais nan, mais dans ce fil, on comprend pas.

Bon, toujours est-il que je ramène mon corps de rêve vers 21 h je pense. Je veux voir:
mon Fabounet :love:, mon WebO :love:, et tous ceux qui s'y colleront et que j'aime mais que je vois régulièrement donc c'est pas grave si on se rate. Les aut'...bin y sont moches.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah oui au fait.
Vers quelle heure samedi au Lou?


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Sans compter qu'il va y en avoir plein c't'année  Je viens pas, ils auront moins peur de se montrer



Je ne suis pas certain que mel soit moins effrayante que toi BackCat :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Si on considère que je l'effraie, elle&#8230; ça compte dans l'évaluation ?


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Si on considère que je l'effraie, elle ça compte dans l'évaluation ?



Ouais, même quand tu te penches pour faire la bise, on a l'impression que tu vas nous bouffer !


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Suffit d'être aussi grand que lui...


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Suffit d'être aussi grand que lui...



Et aussi carré. C'est que c'est une armoire le garçon.....T'as beau être prévenu, la première fois, c'est impressionnant. Après on s'habitue.

Bon...moi j'ai dit mon heure. Vous faisez comme vous voulez, mais je vous veux. MLais je veux pas voir Benjamin parce qu'il est moche.

Là.


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Suffit d'être aussi grand que lui...



Ou pas.. :rose:


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Et aussi carré. C'est que c'est une armoire le garçon.....(...)


Bof...
Une petite "baraque à frites" !...


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ou pas.. :rose:



oui ca évite le port des genouillères ... 


Dis-moi Melounette tu viens avec ton t-shirt a pompons :rose::love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ou pas.. :rose:


Hehehehe  Arrête !!! Tu vas encore faire s'imaginer plein de choses à nos amis ! 

:rose:


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> oui ca évite le port des genouillères ...
> 
> 
> Dis-moi Melounette tu viens avec ton t-shirt a pompons :rose::love:


Il est au sale avec le reste... :rose:


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Hehehehe  Arrête !!! Tu vas encore faire s'imaginer plein de choses à nos amis !
> 
> :rose:



Parce qu'on a des amis en commun nous ? 

Y'avait ponk, mais même plus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

A tiens oui, c'est vrai&#8230; Bon ben ça va alors  Tu peux continuer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Oh, rage, oh, désespoir ! Un diner important annoncé à la dernière minute me retiendra ce samedi soir à 20 heures. Que la vie est cruelle, moi qui avait pris goût aux AES avec le repas parisien de juillet. 
Je resterai donc un puceau du Lou, un newbie des larges rassemblements.


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2008)

Pour le Lou, j'ai eu vent de 21h, mais comme d'hab' on est pas aux pièces  et le tél. ça existe ma bellemelou 

_Pour l'AE, je vous conseille juste deux choses à ne pas manquer: l'immense pub pour la Mini à l'entrée qui est trop top spéciale et l'inénarable catalogue Crumpler qui peut donner l'impression de faire passer le crumpler addict pour un gros lourd à petite b***. Très étrange comme communication _


----------



## joubichou (19 Septembre 2008)

et moi c'est un concert de rock en forêt qui m'empêchera de passer au lou,(si si il y a des concerts de rock en forêt de Rambouillet)

C'est moi qui fais les photos


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah oui au fait.
> Vers quelle heure samedi au Lou?


c'est toujours la question difficile
surtout pour ceux qui viennent pour la première fois 

j'explique aux nioubes

 trop tôt et il y a les nioubes arrivés tôt qui hesitent  , _ce sont ces tables là? , ah non ca c'est la reunion herbali***e_

_ces tables là?  non pas possible on dirait des vigiles_
et boom c'est ces tables là
( anciens en phase "  nioube spotting " )

 au bon moment  , l'ambiance est détendue les anciens ont arrêté le "c'était mieux avant" , les tournées tournent  (et  les photographes  mitraillent) 

 trop tard 
et c'est , _naan c'est ce mec qui taangue ves le bar qui m'a aidé avec mon souci ?
oulà j''rachete un PC dès lundi_
et vous remarquerez un gars  à part 
d'une couleur indefinissable ( à cette heure là) qui depuis deux heures essaye d'expliquer à melounette les concepts mickaelvendetta et de la "vraie femme" ( ou de la femme chez mickael V)
il essayera peut etre de vendre quelques ipods premiere generation
pas d'inquiétude,  c'est normal 


 et si c'est très tard
 il y a , à l'interieur , au comptoir  les concours divers pas toujours très clairs ( les participants non plus d'ailleurs)


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui savent pas trop, faut pas hésiter à se lancer. Y'a la méthode _de reconnaissaissance par corrélation avec fil Autoportrait améliorée_, mais il faut s'y prendre à l'avance, ça prend du temps, c'est pas comme dans les séries de la tv 
Mon premier Lou, je suis rentré chez moi après 30 mn au Bar, les zigotos étaient en terrasse, sans mac sur la table ou les genoux et je les connaissais pas. Et oui, les macs se font rares aux AES et c'est pas plus mal 
Quoique bon, maintenant, ils tripotent tous leur iPhone avec lubricité, surtout les modos


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2008)

bonne remarque

de toutes facons au début ( sauf si météo contraire) ca se passe en terrasse, plus la soirée avance plus y a de monde , et plus y a de monde ...partout, terrasse et bar

-----
ceci dit l'heure de début est difficile à établir

( l'heure de fin, ca, j'en parle même pas )


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2008)

remarque, il fait pas chaud&#8230; la terrasse, hein


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Y'avait ponk, mais même plus.



Mais si, voyons.
J'ai juste brusquement trouvé indécent de vous exhiber comme ça.


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> oui ca évite le port des genouillères ...
> 
> 
> Dis-moi Melounette tu viens avec ton t-shirt a pompons :rose::love:


Nan, c'est trop d'un coup pour les nioubes. Ca va les affoler. En plus je viendrais du boulot, et je ne veux même pas savoir la tête du patron si je venais bosser avec ça.:rose:
Par contre, je vais peut-être venir en cuir :love:



wip a dit:


> Il est au sale avec le reste... :rose:


Mais non, j'ai fait 6 machines....d'un coup.:sleep:



mado a dit:


> Parce qu'on a des amis en commun nous ?
> 
> Y'avait ponk, mais même plus.


D'façon, j'sais bien que je compte pour du beurre et que vous avez des p'tits coeurs tout secs.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> D'façon, j'sais bien que je compte pour du beurre et que vous avez des p'tits coeurs tout secs.



_Mais nan ze t'aimeuuuuu moaaaaaaa_






... et puis si on a le coeur sec c'est pt'etre qu'on nous l'a mis au four. Mais c'est peut-être comme les champignons chinois, ça se rehydrate ​


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2008)

Ouaip  c'est ça ma pauvle Calimelounette  la vie est dule


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2008)

Tu vois mèl teo et moi on est prêt a te donner plein d'ammmmouuuurrrrr ...
L'un après l'autre ... ou en même temps tu as même le choix 
Bon on est pt'être pas les deux meilleurs, mais on ne doit pas être les pires :rateau:


----------



## pim (19 Septembre 2008)

Ben dites, qu'est-ce que vous êtes mignons tous les trois !  :love:  :love:  :love:

Sinon je passerais sans doute vous voir  Si je me lève demain matin, s'entends  

(je parle de l'ensemble des Mac users qui se pressent sous le pommier, et pas seulement des trois qui vont nous faire un p'tit )


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2008)

hé bé
_  pim l'ancien_ se déplace... p'tete

( pas pu resister)


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut 

On sera peut-être ben là demain soir, DJTitanium et moi 
Donc, c'est environ 21H ?


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2008)

pas sur d'être la demain soir par contre (pas sur du tout )

en plus, je dois trouver un sujet 'positif' pour 'quoi donc c'est passé la?' donc bon, journée chargée 

bon courage a tout ceux, qui, sur le stand attendent... attendent... vont manger... attendent... vont se coucher 

bonne nuit :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonne nuit


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2008)

j'y serai a 20h  après 52 h de boulot cette semaine j'ai soif


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Ah ? Tu bosses à mi-temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Ben oui, le mi-temps medef c'est 12 heures sur 24


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Je suis pro-medef&#8230; j'espère que c'est pas une plaisanterie douteuse ce que tu viens d'écrire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je suis pro-medef j'espère que c'est pas une plaisanterie douteuse ce que tu viens d'écrire ?



Cela dit, le dernier qui t'a appelé Laurence n'a toujours pas reparu  :love:


----------



## pim (20 Septembre 2008)

Coucou les gens !  J'ai fait la "fermeture" de l'Apple Expo, c'était bien


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2008)

bon il fait un peu frais mais elle est bonne cette leffe :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon il fait un peu frais mais elle est bonne cette leffe :love:


Ben...
Y'a pas de la mayo à liquider ?!...


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2008)

Maousse vient d'arriver avec :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Maousse vient d'arriver avec :love:


Mange z'en un peu...
Y'a de l'huile dans la mayo....
Ça te permettra p'têt d'aller plus loin dans la soirée...


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2008)

Attend que je te banisse


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Attend que je te banisse


Reprends 2 ou 3 bières avant d'appuyer sur le bouton...


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2008)

4 em bières


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Encore debout !... :afraid:


----------



## pim (20 Septembre 2008)

Ouaih 4 bières mais il a mangé ! Alors que moi j'suis à jeun 

D'ailleurs j'ai les cros


----------



## katelijn (20 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Encore debout !... :afraid:



Ils ont du lui filer de la sans alcool!


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Paul !...
Une tourtel !...


----------



## katelijn (20 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Paul !...
> Une tourtel !...



Je ne me souvenais plus du nom, c'est ça!


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Pis ça tombe bien...
Normalement Foguenne est là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pis ça tombe bien...
> Normalement Foguenne est là...



Et dans une forme  :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon il fait un peu frais mais elle est bonne cette leffe :love:


Y'a plus de Guinness ? :rose:


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu un verre guinness
Je suis dans le taxi après. 3 litres de bières bonne nuit et la soirée fût superbe


----------



## mademoisellecha (21 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> J'ai eu un verre guinness
> Je suis dans le taxi après. 3 litres de bières bonne nuit et la soirée fût superbe



Tu m'étonnes ! C'était la moindre des choses, après trois litres 

Bon, c'était chouette ! Belle soirée, je sens la publication d'AP particulièrement _rincés_  .  Paul, merci pour le mogeito :love::love::love::love: .


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Septembre 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes ! C'était la moindre des choses, après trois litres



non la moindre des choses c'est une sonde


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon il fait un peu frais mais elle est bonne cette leffe :love:



je suis témoin je suis arrivé à ce moment là, Mackie en vigile...seul dehors 

D'ailleurs au début on se demandait si cela allait prendre ( la soirée pas la mayo)


et ensuite ce fut comme toujours invasion progressive d'une bonne partie de la terrasse

en plus la temperature est passée d'agréable à frisquet ( sauf  pour les suisses dont les "2 surprises du soir" , webO en chemise et veste, alors que d'autres avaient pulls  à gogo)  



pim a dit:


> Ouaih 4 bières mais il a mangé ! Alors que moi j'suis à jeun
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai les cros


et la tarte au choco tu l'as  aimée?

tu sais on a suivi le programme et on est vraiment allé manger, tard mais on l'a fait, on ne te voyait plus  Elise était partie te chercher et tu en étais au dessert , on ne s'est pas inquiété
A notre retour t'étais plus là


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour! 

Ben c'était bien bien sympathique!  Belle soirée, content d'avoir revu tout le monde sur cette terrasse ensoleillée... :love: 

Le retour en Vélib' à travers Paris fut dantesque. Le mollet alerte, telle Jeanne Longo déboulant sur les 100 derniers mètres de l'Alpe d'Huez, Foguenne a gagné toutes les bonifications du critérium. Et pour les persifleurs: nous faisons pipi sur les contrôleurs anti-dopage... avec un macaroni de 15 mètres de long, etc.  

Qu'est-ce qu'on a fait du pakistanais finalement? :affraid:​


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le retour en Vélib' à travers Paris fut *dantesque*.
> 
> :affraid:​



Yvos ?


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Yvos ?


bien sur, il y eut quelques pertes.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> bien sur, il y eut quelques pertes.


y avait pas de GPS  promotionnels offerts à   l'AE?


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

bah moi, j'ai pas pu venir (mais j'avais prevenu Sam. dans la journée)

maintenant, j'attends les photos de la mayo


----------



## maousse (21 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le retour en Vélib' à travers Paris fut dantesque.



Je n'osais pas le dire.
Paul sur un vélib, c'est comme offrir un autoradio à la ville de Paris, avec le volume coincé à fond !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah moi, j'ai pas pu venir (mais j'avais prevenu Sam. dans la journée)
> 
> maintenant, j'attends les photos de la mayo


sur le fil mayo , y en a ( peu)


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2008)

Loupé la mayo (on a depuis pensé pour une éventuelle année prochaine à la compote et au boudin noir ), mais passé un bien belle AES au Lou (bien que l'automne se soit rapidement invité à nos tables ). C'est ces soirs où l'on aimerait rallonger le temps, passer plus que 5 mn avec Yvos ou Nonylus et quelques autres et finir avec le soleil qui se lève&#8230;
Il faudra -quelque soit le sort de l'AE-Remix- qu'on conserve une tradition festive, entre fin août et septembre pour permettre ces bons moments de permettre d'exister encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2008)

Partie d'un délire, suite à une affirmation de Grug sur ses objectifs essentiels dans lavie, vendredi soir au repas admins/modos, le résultat a été une expérience inoubliable, qui a éclipsée les bidouilles de qui vous savez, au niveau de l'audience. Un succès sans précédent !

Mon téléphone étant assez limité, je vous livre juste cette photo montrant Khyu (pour iGeneration), et Maousse  (pour MacGeneration), officiant de concert sous l'&#339;il attentif de Macaronique, pour vous faire patienter jusqu'à l'arrivée des vrais artistes.




Bon, vous avez pu voir un peu plus haut Paul en pleine dégustation du résultat


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

ah ouais, enfin des images


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _blah blah :smilley: :smilley:
> __une soirée festive dont la convivialité se mesurait virilement au nombre de bières accumulées._
> une soirée dont la convivialité se mesure encore et toujours virilement (qu'il est bon et rassurant d'avoir des coutumes :modo au nombre de bières accumulées, et où désormais on peut compter lesdites bières en caressant d'un doigt incertain
> 
> _blah blah :smilley: :smilley:_




Bon, mais qui a gagné ?


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, mais qui a gagné ?



Moi.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Moi.


ca m'étonne pas , chez vous y a un avantage  genetique


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2008)

En attendant la galerie...  (Méthode Alem pour les photos.  )


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2008)

Deuxième vague :
























​


----------



## macaronique (21 Septembre 2008)

Bon, finalement je ne suis pas allée au Lou, c'était plus facile d'aller directement de l'Expo à la Mac LAN avec d'autres geeks. Mais j'ai rencontré plein de gens au pommier pendant l'Expo, c'était très sympa. 

La mayonnaise était bonne aussi (mais je ne sais pas où elle est passée 5 minutes après, je n'ai même pas eu l'occasion de déguster celle de Khyu), l'année prochaine il faut faire des recettes à base de pommes. AppleBidouilles Autrement.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Bon, finalement je ne suis pas allée au Lou, c'était plus facile d'aller directement de l'Expo à la Mac LAN avec d'autres geeks.



N'importe quoi, nous on a fait une MacLan au Lou Pascalou. 
Et la descente en Vélib, c'était autre chose que GTA.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## macaronique (21 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> N'importe quoi, nous on a fait une MacLan au Lou Pascalou. \



Pff, c'est pas une Mac LAN, c'est une iPhoneLAN. Et je n'ai pas d'iPhone, moi. Est-ce que quelqu'un veut faire une NewtonLAN ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Pff, c'est pas un Mac LAN, c'est un iPhoneLAN.


oh y font ce qu'ils peuvent ces " petits joueurs"


( je suis dehors...)


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2008)

Voilà, bien rentré.  

Je me suis fait la même réflexion que teo hier soir, à propos du futur de l'Apple Expo, et de nos escapades au Lou: il faudra vraiment qu'on maintienne cette tradition... quitte à l'avancer lorsqu'il fait un peu plus chaud (quoiqu'hier ça allait pas mal ).

Bon sinon, le vaudois ne passe par par Genève (ça va pas non!  pour aller à Paris. Le TiGivi est direct. 

Merci encore à tous d'être passé hier soir.


----------



## wip (22 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, mais qui a gagné ?


Ouais, m'enfin, pour les bierres, c'est pas un exploit, à partir du moment ou il  a pas trop la queue aux chiottes du Lou... Par contre, pour Mojitos, là, il faudrait vraiment un compteur car avec ma douce, on était pas d'accord . Enfin, heureusement que c'était elle qui faisait le Sam (encore une fois...:rose. Mais bon, grand prince, je lui ai payé tous ses thés à la menthe .
On a vraiment passé une super soirée, que ça sois en "before" chez Teo, ou au Lou où décidément l'ambiance titanesque de cette AES de Septembre ne se dément pas .

Grosses bises à tous et pensée spéciale pour mes nouveaux (ou pas) amis du Cercle Infini


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et un bisou spécial à Pascal77 que je n'ai pas eu le temps d'appeler ! :rose::rose:
> 
> 
> Portez-vous bien et à bientôt !
> ​





Oh, je pensais bien que tu avais une bonne raison 

Maintenant, si tu avais 5 mn dans la semaine  Rapport à la livraison de Pierrou


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voilà, bien rentré.
> 
> Je me suis fait la même réflexion que teo hier soir, à propos du futur de l'Apple Expo, et de nos escapades au Lou: il faudra vraiment qu'on maintienne cette tradition... quitte à l'avancer lorsqu'il fait un peu plus chaud (quoiqu'hier ça allait pas mal ).
> 
> ...



Oué content aussi. Un peu froid sur le chemin du retour, mais pas de radar en vue, alors j'ai pas mis très longtemps 

Par contre dommage si les AE s'arrêtent là, on a plein d'idée d'animation bidouille pour le stand du Pommier (pour le boudin, je ne sais pas si les vigile a l'entrée nous laisseront rentrer avec un cochon a tuer )


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> (pour le boudin, je ne sais pas si les vigile a l'entrée nous laisseront rentrer avec un cochon a tuer )



Pas grave, y a Lionel sur le stand...


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2008)

Il reste des Mo*gi*tos? (variante belge du Mojito  )


----------



## wip (22 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Il reste des Mo*gi*tos?


J'en ai laissé oui 
Par contre, vu la razzia de samedi j'ai peur que le cours de la menthe monte en flêche


----------



## pascalformac (22 Septembre 2008)

wip a dit:


> J'en ai laissé oui
> Par contre, vu la razzia de samedi j'ai peur que le cours de la menthe monte en flêche


ainsi que le cours de la verrerie
( bon y a pas eu trop de casse , mais y a eu)


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2008)

_Les occasions:_
Les soirée Huîtres au Lou en décembre
Jour de l'An
1er avril: Anniversaire de la Pomme
24 février: Anniversaire de Steve Jobs
15 août - 15 septembre: Anniversaire souvenir des AES originales (au chaud)
Juin: Soirée Conférence des développeurs

Bref&#8230; que des occasions à n'en plus finir


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est quel jour la fête de la Mayo ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> 15 août - 15 septembre: Anniversaire souvenir des AES originales *(au chaud)*


vi , je plussoie : au chaud les soirs de froid qui tombe en traitre
car samedi au début temps agréable puis vlouf  plongée automnale frisquette

là je me traine avec  nez qui coule , mal de tête coté sinus ,  frissons,  gros pulls et tout
( j'couvais avant, mais ca n'a pas aidé)


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est quel jour la fête de la Mayo ?


Le même jour que la fête de Macbidouille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Bon, finalement je ne suis pas allée au Lou, c'était plus facile d'aller directement de l'Expo à la Mac LAN avec d'autres geeks. Mais j'ai rencontré plein de gens au pommier pendant l'Expo, c'était très sympa.



bof, j'ai trouvé le truc : tu passe voir les bizarroïdes modos (et quelques membres courageux...) au Lou avant qu'ils fassent des trucs bizarre... et après zou direction MacLan... 
Enfin je dit ça, je dit rien.... (les métros ça marche (en chais pas jamais vu les pattes encore) jusqu'à 2H. le samedi...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

DJTitanium a dit:


> bof, j'ai trouvé le truc : tu passe voir les bizarroïdes modos (et quelques membres courageux...) au Lou avant qu'ils fassent des trucs bizarre... et après zou direction MacLan...
> Enfin je dit ça, je dit rien.... (les métros ça marche (en chais pas jamais vu les pattes encore) jusqu'à 2H. le samedi...)



Oui, mais bon, en même temps, le lou c'était avant-hier, et la Mac Lan, c'était avant-hier et hier, ce qui fait que ton conseil à un peu tendance à tomber à plat, là


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, en même temps, le lou c'était avant-hier, et la Mac Lan, c'était avant-hier et hier, ce qui fait que ton conseil à un peu tendance à tomber à plat, là



Oui, sur, mais bon pour l'année prochaine... si ils ne coupent pas l'herbe sous les pieds en supprimant l'Apple Expo....


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, en même temps, le lou c'était avant-hier, et la Mac Lan, c'était avant-hier et hier, ce qui fait que ton conseil à un peu tendance à tomber à plat, là



C'est surtout un retour d'expérience...  

C'était en effet bien sympa, cette soirée, de rencontrer en vrai des gens que l'on ne connaît que derrière des pseudos, de voir les terribles modos siffle: ), etc.  
Je vais mettre les photos en ligne sur une galerie, je file le lien quand c'est fait.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

Quelle maitrise du Alem Staïle ! :love:



Belle série Monsieur Foguenne.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Eniluap (22 Septembre 2008)

Que de souvenir.....
Perso, un brin plus chaud ça aurait pas été de refus. En tout cas merci Paul pour ttes ces photos pleines de souvenir. :love:
Bon alors les autres, vous attendez quoi pour poster? Paul était pas le seul a avoir un appareil photo qd même.....
Biz à tous, et encore une fois mes félicitations pour la bonne nouvelle


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Septembre 2008)

De la soirée, j'ai surtout bien _*retenu*_ une chose:

_*Elle met du vieux pain sur son balcoooooonnnnnn*_ 






Mais alors bien bien retenu comme il faut 

Sinon bien rentrées, en passant par Genève, si si !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2008)

_*...pour attirer les moineaux les pigeooooooooooooons *_ 

Mince, je crois que j'ai oublié de la chanter quand on était sur nos vélibs.


----------



## macaronique (22 Septembre 2008)

DJTitanium a dit:


> bof, j'ai trouvé le truc : tu passe voir les bizarroïdes modos (et quelques membres courageux...) au Lou avant qu'ils fassent des trucs bizarre... et après zou direction MacLan...
> Enfin je dit ça, je dit rien.... (les métros ça marche (en chais pas jamais vu les pattes encore) jusqu'à 2H. le samedi...)


C'est ce que j'ai fait l'anée dernière, mais c'était un tout petit peu moins facile, et je suis flemmarde.  En plus je voulais passer par chez un autre participant où j'avais laissé mon CoolPad, et je n'avais pas l'adresse de Lou sous la main (pas envie de lire jusqu'au 58ème message pour la trouver non plus ! Quel bordel !)


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2008)

Toujours aussi belles :rose:


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

Tu donnes dans le rose ce soir toi !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2008)

iMayonaise



















​
Ai-je besoin de dire que c'était une excellente AE ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ai-je besoin de dire que c'était une excellente AE ?



Ah oui, mais qui est la brune à droite sur la dernière photo? :love: 

Bon, j'ai une petite galerie... j'ai pas fait des masses de photos en fait.


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Septembre 2008)

Voilà, j'ai mis mes quelques photos en ligne, bon, y en a pas autant que foguenne, et surtout, elles sont pas aussi bien, mais on fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a (en l'occurence, un iPhone ).
Y a aussi quelques photos du salon au début 

Photos Apple Expo Remix '08​


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2008)

bon, et il ressemble a quoi Julrou?


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2008)

_Charmant_ 

_Je dis ça, mais je dis rien, je veux pas gêner :rose:_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Ui, c'était bien khyul.


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2008)

Et la belle dernière...
Très très bonne soirée où j'ai revu tout le monde que je voulais voir, c'est bien. Surtout ceux que j'aime, surtout ceux que je n'attendais pas là, surtout ceux que ça fait du bien de revoir, surtout ceux où on se dit que dans cette vie moche, on a quelques p'tits rayons de soleil sur qui on peut compter (ouais je donne dans le pathos, mais j'aime bien être avec vous) Sauf Benji la malice...mais bon, hein, on sait qu'il nous aime pas. Spa grave, on le prend plutôt bien.:rateau: 
2 surprises suisses inattendues, que c'était bien de "voir en vrai".
J'ai enfin vu mon WebO.:love: Et c'est là qu'on se dit que le côté "vraie vie"/virtuel, tout ça c'est des foutaises. Ce qu'on envoie à travers nos écrans, on est capable de le continuer face à face. Mais tout dépend peut-être du degré "d'humanité" de chacun. Bref, c'était bien quoi.
Foguenne est définitivement fou mais il met l'ambiance comme personne.
Le Fabounet est méchant, mufle, et il aime faire souffrir les filles. C'est mal 
Maousse, c'est un vrai Père Noël. Des trucs de dingue plein sa besace, le Jérôme Bonaldi de l'apple expo. Incroyab'.
Des geeks sympas, dont un dont j'ai oublié le pseudo. C'est Bla quelque chose...:mouais:
Pis bon, trop bu, trop fumé, trop glagla dehors (faut faire changer la date de l'apple expo dès maintenant, je propose une pétition)et pas assez dormi. J'ai été gentiment et classement ramenée par Grug (ouais les filles, j'étais seule avec lui dans la voiture, cet homme ouvre la porte aux femmes, c'est magnifique :love
Voilou. Une vraie bonne soirée, pas de doute. Et on s'en fout d'être moches sur les photos, faut se la refaire chaque année.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

RAh j'ai vomi !!! trop de miel ! 
Ça manquait d'acide non ? 

 ;-)


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> ​




Mais qu'il est beau cuilà !!!!
 :love:


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ui, c'était bien khyul.



_Wip', j'ai Teo_ top  Juste oublié _Mackie_ tance en partant  * C'est comme _Mes lounettes_, je les ai retrouvées qu'en rentrant












* J'ai bien de tenter de faire mon Pascal _Septante-Sept_, non ? 

Bon, je sors


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> RAh j'ai vomi !!! trop de miel !
> Ça manquait d'acide non ?
> 
> ;-)




Wohé dis donc... Stoi le fouteur de mmm...pas moi. J'en ai marre de me faire tancer par la gente masculine macgéenne.
Ils sont chiants les mecs en cette rentrée non ? :mouais: L'époque de la copulation est finie, donc voilà, on est répudiées comme des pauv' bêtes jusqu'au printemps prochain. P'tin, c'est pas une vie.:sleep:
Je vais t'en donner de l'acide tiens.

Edit : Haaan, mais je peux le bouler rouge maintenant. :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> ​



Punaise, j'apparaît même en "clair" sur MacG maintenant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait l'anée dernière, mais c'était un tout petit peu moins facile, et je suis flemmarde.  En plus je voulais passer par chez un autre participant où j'avais laissé mon CoolPad, et je n'avais pas l'adresse de Lou sous la main (pas envie de lire jusqu'au 58ème message pour la trouver non plus ! Quel bordel !)



Ah, ouai, ben t'aurais du faire signe, je t'aurais "guidé"

Sinon, des photos sont dispo sur ma galerie mobileme (piqué de Julrou quoi...)->http://gallery.me.com/clementcollier#100101


----------



## Bladrak (23 Septembre 2008)

Soirée très sympa vip ! On remet ça quand vous voulez


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Septembre 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ils sont chiants les mecs en cette rentrée non ? :mouais: L'époque de la copulation est finie, donc voilà, on est répudiées comme des pauv' bêtes jusqu'au printemps prochain. P'tin, c'est pas une vie.:sleep:



Humm ma belle Mel' tu n'as k migrer dans les régions où la période de copulation ne fait que commencer . 
Aller sort les pompons et ramène tes fesses


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas toute l'année la période de copulation  ?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas toute l'année la période de copulation  ?



ça dépend de l'espèce, et de la température extérieure ... ce qui explique les phénomènes de migration


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Mais qu'il est beau cuilà !!!!
> :love:



En parlant de ça, et la motobilette de p'tit Khyu, elle a fini par repartir ?



teo a dit:


> _Wip', j'ai Teo_ top  Juste oublié _Mackie_ tance en partant  * C'est comme _Mes lounettes_, je les ai retrouvées qu'en rentrant&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> ...




Mais &#8230; C'est qu'y'm piquerait mon fond de commerce, le teo


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

Elle doit moisir boulevard Raspail toujours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle doit moisir boulevard Raspail toujours



Allez, quelqu'un pour la décoincer gratos.. Non pas intéressé?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> _*...pour attirer les moineaux les pigeooooooooooooons *_
> 
> Mince, je crois que j'ai oublié de la chanter quand on était sur nos vélibs.



_*elle vit sa vie par procuration, devant son poste de télévisioooon...*_ 

Et sinon ta galerie de vélos parisiens ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

Et la photo au pieu avec le V'lib ??


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et la photo au pieu avec le V'lib ??


ce V'lib , quel sacré dragueur tout de même!


le coup de " montez j'vous ramène "  et  puis ca finit au lit
vieux truc  de fin de soirée mais qui marche encore ....


----------



## wip (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et la photo au pieu avec le V'lib ??


Toi, vu comme ta bécane est propre de chez Propre, je me demande si tu l'emmènes pas sous la douche...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

wip tu sais bien que pour B  ce véhicule  c'est bien plus que cela 
une vraie histoire d'amour 
( avec parfois  des épisodes pas joyeux....)

d'ailleurs t'as vu le signe : même gamme de couleurs dans l'habillage
( signe de vieux couple)


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Septembre 2008)

Salut les gens que j'ai pas vus !

Désolé encore de n'avoir pu rester plus longtemps qu'un demi-de-blanche-sans-citron durant la pré-AES, mais j'avais un anniv'-champagne-à-gogo à Maigeon-Lâââfiiittch


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

wip a dit:


> Toi, vu comme ta bécane est propre de chez Propre, je me demande si tu l'emmènes pas sous la douche...



Bah j'y passe pas un temps de dingue, juste que là, je l'ai lavé semaine dernière (sisi je la prend tous les jours, mais il fait beau en ce moment)


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah j'y passe pas un temps de dingue, juste que là, je l'ai lavé semaine dernière (sisi je la prend tous les jours, mais il fait beau en ce moment)



Bon, là le dessin ça  sera en privé


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

Nan vas y


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> () *je la prend tous les jours* ()



Nen elle doit pas d'embêter la jolie  y'en a qui ont de la chance  (et tu la retournes aussi ? :rateau


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Nen elle doit pas d'embêter la jolie  y'en a qui ont de la chance  (et tu la retournes aussi ? :rateau



Mackie sort de ce corps


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas ce que j'ai, je vois des occasions de déraper partout en ce moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Mackie sort de ce corps



Il est vraiment partout ce MAckie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que j'ai, je vois des occasions de déraper partout en ce moment



C'est l'automne, ça glisse au pays des merveilles!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est l'automne, ça glisse au pays des merveilles!



Fozzy ? C'est toi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle doit moisir boulevard Raspail toujours



Ouai, d'ailleurs, je viens d'avoir un mail d'un hypothétique acheteur... 



DJTitanium a dit:


> Allez, quelqu'un pour la décoincer gratos.. Non pas intéressé?



1500 euros ! C'est donné.


----------



## teo (24 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle doit moisir boulevard Raspail toujours





			
				DJTitanium a dit:
			
		

> Allez, quelqu'un pour la décoincer gratos.. Non pas intéressé?





Khyu a dit:


> Ouai, d'ailleurs, je viens d'avoir un mail d'un hypothétique acheteur...
> 
> 1500 euros ! C'est donné.



Pitin, j'ai eu peur  il a fallu que je remonte à la page précédente, je croyais que vous étiez de gros affreux et que vous parliez de Melounette 

Melou, on t'aime :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai fait que la fermeture, mais grâce à Jeannie Foguenne Longo cela en valait largement la peine ! :love:
Quelques photos (featuring le Robert De Niro du pauvre)...

'+


----------



## wip (24 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Pitin, j'ai eu peur  il a fallu que je remonte à la page précédente, je croyais que vous étiez de gros affreux et que vous parliez de Melounette
> 
> Melou, on t'aime :love:


Melou n'a pas besoin d'être décoincée


----------



## Foguenne (28 Septembre 2008)

Une petite galerie reprenant des images de l'Apple Expo 2008, de l'AES et du souper des modos.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Septembre 2008)

Quelle frite :affraid:


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Une petite galerie reprenant des images de l'Apple Expo 2008, de l'AES et du souper des modos.



Merci pour le photos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Quelle frite :affraid:



Mais nan, c'est la carotte, pour le faire avancer


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2008)

la mode iphone est au blanc, tant mieux le noir c'est le mien


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Une petite galerie reprenant des images de l'Apple Expo 2008, de l'AES et du souper des modos.



et l'AP promis avec vélib' dans le lit? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et l'AP promis avec vélib' dans le lit? :mouais:



Fab, je crois que c'est clair : Foguenne n'a pas tenu sa promesse


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Fab, je crois que c'est clair : Foguenne n'a pas tenu sa promesse



Bah... faut dire, il était balèze le pakistanais.   En plus ils étaient au moins... quatre.


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

Purée si j'habitais Paris, je vous l'aurais fait ce cliché déja moi


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Purée si j'habitais Paris, je vous l'aurais fait ce cliché déja moi


et Bassou&#8482; montant sa belle tous les jours, on l'attends toujours


----------



## wip (30 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> et Bassou montant sa belle tous les jours, on l'attends toujours


Tu parles de son gros cube ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> et Bassou montant sa belle tous les jours, on l'attends toujours



Et comment que j'suis reparti du Pascalou hein ? en patin a roulette ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et comment que j'suis reparti du Pascalou hein ? en patin a roulette ?



La vache, il est balaise ton patin à roulettes...


----------

